# Big green egg



## lemans (May 25, 2018)

Is it me.? Or is it impossible to find out the prices on the big green egg!!  I have gone to the site but I see no prices... crazy. Do they or do nt they want to sell them? What is the secret??


----------



## bdskelly (May 25, 2018)

They practice Minimum Advertised Retail Pricing. MARP. Which protects the distributors profits. Rarely will you find a discount on  line. Make your best deal negotiating directly at the retailer. B


----------



## lemans (May 26, 2018)

I think I will buy a Kamardo Joe or Vision ..,


----------



## hebs (May 26, 2018)

I own two BGE's and I would probably recommend a Kamado Joe just because of the features. Both will cook amazing. (we have a Kamado Joe as our work grill for parties) 

It would be nice to see BGE step up their game on their component designs.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

EXPENSIVE for a grill!!
It should come with a cook & butler to serve you!
Al


----------



## SmokinAl (May 26, 2018)

Gosh you could heat your house with that!
Al


----------



## hebs (May 27, 2018)

Considering the lifetime warranty, it's well worth the price. Heck, the only reason I have 2 is because I've replaced every part under warranty (due to cracks) and because the overall integrity of the individual parts are still functional, I never threw them away and still use both to cook/smoke on. The only piece that hasn't cracked is the dome, but because my first Egg is so old, the dome doesn't marry up with the new style base. Because of that they had to replace my dome too.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

I've always worried about how the ceramic would hold up in our sub-zero winter temps. I've seen a few here in the backyards of Vt'ers but none are ever in use during the winter months. I do see allot of kettles and gasser's going year round. It's to much money for a grill If I could only use for a few months out of the year. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

Holly thank you for the answer, but you also live in a warmer climate than I do. We see regular temps in the winter well below zero and I still like to grill/smoke during those times. So I was asking how would the ceramic parts hold up when cooking at those temps(sub-zero). I have no doubt that ceramic cookers function well and put out good food. I'm just curious how well they work under more extreme circumstances. It seems that the heating up and cooling down process of the smoker could cause the ceramic to easily crack. 

Chris


----------



## Hank R (May 27, 2018)

Very interesting read on the egg, always wanted one but ended up with a gas grill.


----------



## hebs (May 27, 2018)

I've never heard of anyone complaining about an issue with their ceramic grill cooking in the cold. If you check out Komodo Kamado forums, there's folks in there talking about cooking in -20C temps all winter long. Their only suggestion is after the coals go out that you pop the lid one more time to let some of the humidity out. Actually... just type Big Green Egg in winter in Google and then click on images... lol


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

hebs said:


> I've never heard of anyone complaining about an issue with their ceramic grill cooking in the cold. If you check out Komodo Kamado forums, there's folks in there talking about cooking in -20C temps all winter long. Their only suggestion is after the coals go out that you pop the lid one more time to let some of the humidity out.



Thanks hebs, that's the info I was looking for.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> Don't assume I have lived in the same place forever. Living above the Manson Nixon line for decades me and the BGE have experienced lots of cold weather cookls. In the past when a blizzard was pushing through I always filled the BGE with a pork shoulder or brisket and pushed it outside closed the door behind me and forgot about it until the next day.  There have been times when I had to shovel a path to get to the BGE and snow piled on the shelves higher than the top of the egg and surrounded by drifts 3 or 4 feet high. All the while a little wisp of smoke/steam lazily trickling out of the top like it was a sunny spring day.



Take it down a notch. I never assumed anything about where you've lived nor do I care. I only knew what you've posted in your profile. All I originally asked was basically how the ceramic's work in cold weather climates. Since that's what I have to deal with, and hebs answered my question perfectly.

Chris


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 27, 2018)

"Almost a decade ago when I bought my 1st BGE "

"Living above the Manson Nixon line for decades me and the BGE have experienced lots of cold weather cookls"

-----
Scratching head...


----------



## atomicsmoke (May 27, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> _"Holly thank you for the answer, but you also live in a warmer climate_"
> 
> Sorry I wasn't trying to be snarky but how would you know where I lived when I've only posed where I currently live?
> 
> ...


Yeah....the dysphemism wasn't the reason for head scratching.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 27, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> _"Holly thank you for the answer, but you also live in a warmer climate_"
> 
> Sorry I wasn't trying to be snarky but how would you know where I lived when I've only posed where I currently live?



I had no clue as to where you lived prior to VA, heck for all I know or knew you could have been born and raised there. I only knew that you live or posted that you live in Clear Brook VA., and I got that info from clicking on your avatar. Which I would presume is quite a bit warmer then VT., and sorry if I took you post the wrong way.

Chris


----------



## Northshore Smoke (May 31, 2018)

ACE Hardware is the dealer for them here.  You can go to their website and they proudly display the prices.  The Eggs are way too rich for my blood!  Their giant, humongous, biggest and best egg yet is 6500 bucks!:eek:  Before you buy all the accessories!  Maybe if I win the Lottery? :D


----------

